# New sticks...how to make the grip better?



## Emptyhand (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, now I have some new sticks, but I tend to sweat a lot during training so the grip on a stick tends to get progressively looser... any ideas on how I can make the grip better on my sticks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJS (Dec 26, 2008)

Emptyhand said:


> Ok, now I have some new sticks, but I tend to sweat a lot during training so the grip on a stick tends to get progressively looser... any ideas on how I can make the grip better on my sticks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
You could try some tape.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2008)

I have used the tape that is used for tennis racquet grips. I have seen rubberbands being used(one side tends to get used only), and I have even seen people use bicycle inner tubes heat shrunk to the stick!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2008)

I do not use tape for grips as I prefer the feel of the rattan.  However, once a stick starts to fray I use renfro cloth hockey tape to tape them up and that is an excellent tape for gripping.


----------



## Emptyhand (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I do not use tape for grips as I prefer the feel of the rattan.  However, once a stick starts to fray I use renfro cloth hockey tape to tape them up and that is an excellent tape for gripping.



Same here. Tape, talc (I don't like this), weightlifter's (or similar) gloves...all can work!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I do not use tape for grips as I prefer the feel of the rattan. However, once a stick starts to fray I use renfro cloth hockey tape to tape them up and that is an excellent tape for gripping.


 
Yes Brian that works great and I did that after you told me about it a couple of years ago.


----------



## geezer (Dec 30, 2008)

Emptyhand said:


> Ok, now I have some new sticks, but I tend to sweat a lot during training so the grip on a stick tends to get progressively looser... any ideas on how I can make the grip better on my sticks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I had the same problem at a seminar held in a very hot (100 degress plus) studio in Las Vegas in July. I put on tennis-style sweatbands on my wrists and kept a small gym towel looped through my waistband to dry my hands. I also got ahold of some gymnasts chalk. That really helps your grip.

Then, if none of that works, try a glove, like the kind baseball batters use, or a weight lifter's glove. 

Of course you can just use grip tape, but what if you want to switch to another stick, staff or knife? We were constantly using different weapons, so I chose to fix my grip rather than the weapon.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a few pair that have decorative groves on the grip end.  I've found that it helps a bit since it's not a completly smooth surface that I'm trying to grip.  
Like Brian I like the feel of the rattan so I avoid the tape.

David


----------



## Emptyhand (Dec 31, 2008)

What about very light sanding of the grip area, just enough to remove a little of the wood sealant? Or will that cause some sort of splintering? I figure your hands would basically do the same over a long period of time of holding the same area of the stick.


----------



## Killbot (Dec 31, 2008)

I've used Shoe Goo and it worked pretty well. Paint on a thin nlayer with a small brush and let it dry. It does tend to peel after awhile, but it works great. 

Also there's stuff called Gorilla Snot that drummers and guitarists use to keep ahold of picks and sticks. That stuff is even better than the shoe goo. Check a local music store.


----------



## ArnisHermit (Dec 31, 2008)

Tape and gloves work great but I always prefer to use a mix of stixs.
But when I shop for a new cane I tend to look for ones with a larger knot
on the end.  It helps with the grip and gives me a quick reference point when picking up a cane.

Also diffent canes with varied lengths, weights and surfaces are great training aids.  They create additional challenges in regular training drills.

Holding on to slippery canes.
Speed drills with heavy canes.
Utilizing Largo canes in Corto range.

Regards, 

Mark Banez


----------



## Darkmoon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have found the perfect grip for sticks is cotton twine wrapped in a cross hatching pattern, with a little heat resistant electrical tape at the ends of the twine.

I have a few pics on my myspace page.

It's a little hard to apply but it lasts a lot longer and it leaves no residue on your hands or your partner's sticks, and no residue on your sticks if you decide to change your mind later on. The twine also is a shock absorber and kills the sound of the sticks, if you want that.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, I know a way you could make your sticks less slippery.  If you go to Dick's Sporting Goods, Sports Authority, maybe even Wall-Mart or Target, you can buy sports tape, usually in the front of the store.  If not you could ask a worker for sports tape at the store.  Once you buy it, you want to obviously rap the tape around the bottoms of each stick.  each time you roll around the stick only move the tape up half way so half the round before is covered with tape, and half the tape is actually on the wood.  It is kind of confusing, but once you fool around with it for a little while, it should start to make sense.  If not, you could bring the tape into your Arnis instructor and he or she will know how to roll the tape around the stick. Hope this helps!


----------



## K Williams (Feb 2, 2009)

3M 1755 Friction Tape or hockey stick tape. You can find the friction tape at Home Depot.


----------



## graywolf (Feb 3, 2009)

I use rubber bands..Cordially,Howard


----------



## K Williams (Feb 8, 2009)

We(ironworkers) use it on the handles of our beaters(sledge hammers).

http://www.ironworkerstool.com/category-s/177.htm


----------

